# I think it can be burnout



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi there, sometimes I wonder that people here saying that it stays but it is really getting better for me, i feel my DP is resulted from a burnout, (College- completed an assignment alone which had to be done by 5 people for which I slept 3 hours for 4 months, on top weed, on top no nutrition, smoking 15 cigarette per day, drinking 2-3 energy drinks on top of that doing a part time job too and also I am an international student so homesickness) and not actually a trauma or childhood abuse because my childhood was wonderful,abit unpredictable though. So maybe in my case I am getting DPDR as a symptom of Burnout that's why with time it's getting better as I am taking more rest, also for me when I wake up I don't feel so dped but when I work 5-6 hours or yea it gets worse when I don't sleep when I need to.


----------



## baman (Aug 6, 2020)

Burnout can't do this alone


----------

